# Inn/Tavern maps



## Treebore (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone know where a good variety of Inn and Tavern maps are available to DL? I would like to build up a library for my Maptools games.


----------



## Keith Robinson (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a couple on my site:

Eight Horns Inn
One Eyed Goblin

You can also find some here from crooked staff productions.


----------



## Treebore (Apr 5, 2009)

The Kyngdoms said:


> I have a couple on my site:
> 
> Eight Horns Inn
> One Eyed Goblin
> ...




Those are nicely done, especially The Goblin! Thanks!


----------



## Riley (Apr 5, 2009)

You can't go wrong with The Mad Mapper:
The Mad Mapper - Home


----------



## Treebore (Apr 5, 2009)

Riley said:


> You can't go wrong with The Mad Mapper:
> The Mad Mapper - Home




Yeah, a lot of nice maps!


----------



## heruca (Apr 6, 2009)

There are probably several dozen inn & tavern maps to be found on the Dundjinni user forums.


----------



## Roger (Apr 6, 2009)

A lot of these Dungeon issues had at least one tavern map:

paizo.com - Dungeon / Resources / Downloads



Cheers,
Roger


----------



## qstor (Apr 8, 2009)

There's a few free maps on the WOTC site in the old Map of the area.

Map-A-Week Archive

Thanks for site. Your work looks great.

Mike


----------



## Maldin (Apr 8, 2009)

There's a tavern (with a secret!) described and mapped on my website as well.
Maldin's Greyhawk - The Broken Staff Tavern

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------



## Maldin (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry... double post.
Is it just me, or is the Enworld server having serious issues lately?


----------



## coyote6 (Apr 8, 2009)

ENWorld's been Slashdotted. 

On-topic: TB, I think Necromancer's Book of Taverns is available in PDF from the usual suspects, though that would cost $$ and require some copy & pasting. Malhavoc had a PDF about the Green Griffon Inn, which I think was a freebie (support for the Book of Roguish Luck); it included maps. (I think this link will take you to it, though I can't test Google's result at the moment.)


----------

